
18% rebound for Apple - shawndumas
http://m.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=aapl+april+18+2013+-+may+7+2013
======
abdophoto
I actually wrote an article on Apple stock movement history. Basically, Apple
tends to have this significant rallies, followed by notable retracements
between 50% - 61.8%. <http://thetechblock.com/apple-stock-movement-history>

~~~
coin
Very iOS unfriendly - can't pinch zoom

